# Arduino IDE - "Manage Libraries" missing



## tingo (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi,
Has anyone else noticed that the "Manage Libraries" menu entry is missing from the Arduino IDE in ports / packages? See attached screenshot: 
.
The Library Manager has been included in Arduino IDE since version 1.6.x.
Tested on

```
root@kg-core2# freebsd-version -ku
11.3-RELEASE-p6
11.3-RELEASE-p6
```
Arduino IDE installed via pkg:

```
root@kg-core2# pkg info arduino*
arduino-avrdude-6.3_3
arduino-builder-1.3.25_2
arduino-core-1.6.18_1
arduino-ctags-5.8_1
arduino-tools-1.8.2_4
arduino18-1.8.5_1
arduinoOTA-1.2.0
```


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 27, 2020)

This menu has been remove from port, and I found the 1.8.5 avr-g++ has some issue,when I compiled code and upload to my nano,the code can’t run correctly.but it can run correctly with arduino 1.6.x. Arduino  1.6.6 is the best version for coding


----------



## tingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Indeed, so it has. I've asked the maintainer for the reason, and if it needs to stay patched out or if it can come back.


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 28, 2020)

you  can compile it from ports and just remove some patch code in ports  files directory.


----------

